# copriwater



## ANNALIE78

Anzichè "toilet seat", vorrei sapere se in inglese posso utilizzare "TABLET" per esprimere "tavoletta" ossia copriwater, così come accade in italiano. Avevo letto questa forma su un sito web, ma ora non riesco a trovarlo. 
Ne ho bisogno per un testo pubblicitario, ironico, per cui vorrei utilizzare la forma più simpatica:

*Class is not water*
*Maybe, the tablet*

Potete aiutarmi?


----------



## Citrinette

Tablet è la cosa tonda di detersivo che si mette dentro la vasca del "water" per disinfettare. Vedi qui.

Non conosco altri modi per dire "toilet seat"


----------



## krissmix

ma la tavoletta non e` il toilet seat..
piuttosto e` "toilet lid"

giusto per precisare


----------



## Citrinette

krissmix said:


> ma la tavoletta non e` il toilet seat..
> piuttosto e` "toilet lid"
> 
> giusto per precisare



Oooh I had no idea... really?? tavoletta isn't the seat part?? hahah I always thought it was. So what's the seat part called in Italian?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Per quel poco che so della vita, direi che "toilet seat" è il sedile, mentre quello che tu chiami "copriwater" dovrebbe essere il "coperchio". Forse "lid"?
Quando avrai risolto il problema, però, promettimi di spiegarmi lo slogan pubblicitario.
GS

Uh! Vedo che sono in grande ritardo. Scusate.


----------



## krissmix

sedile copriwater
just like in English a toilet seat in composed of two hinged parts: the seat and the lid..

we never stop learning, isn't it?


----------



## Citrinette

Wow I have learned so much!!!


----------



## krissmix

Tell me about it, I learn so much from this forum!!


----------



## Citrinette

krissmix said:


> Tell me about it, I learn so much from this forum!!



And such useful things too!!! This one especially. Now I can tell my boyfriend to put the toilet seat down!! No wonder he was always leaving it up... I was calling it the wrong thing!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Right, kriss: it's a helluva form, doesn't it?  
GS


----------



## krissmix

ANNALIE78 said:


> *Class is not water*
> *Maybe, the tablet*



tornando alla frase, ecco un tentativo

_Toilet bowls don't spell out class,
It's all in the lid
_


----------



## krissmix

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Right, kriss: it's a helluva form, doesn't it?
> GS



You said it! I've been translating for over 11 years now and never knew about this forum.


----------



## ANNALIE78

Capisco che la traduzione in oggetto possa suscitare ilarità, tuttavia non ho risolto il mio dubbio. 
Non sono inglesista per cui ho davvero bisogno di conoscere le varie modalità di descrizione dell'oggetto, che in italiano si definisce "copriwater" o più generalmente e in forma popolare "tavoletta", senza distinguere tra coperchio e seduta, semplicemente vorrei tradurre l'oggetto nella sua interezza. 
Il dizionario wordreference inglese cita "toilet seat" come traduzione di "coprivater"  ma la traduzione, a dispetto dell'ironia che può provocare, è davvero difficile da reperire, ad esempio sul Collins (unico dizionario che ho in casa, non avendo mai studiato inglese) non è neanche citata, nè coprivater, nè sedile, nè tavoletta, insomma, non esiste! 
Perciò la mia domanda è:
tablet, riferito a bathroom, è utilizzabile, ovvero se ne comprende il significato?
grazie


----------



## ANNALIE78

krissmix said:


> ma la tavoletta non e` il toilet seat..
> piuttosto e` "toilet lid"
> 
> giusto per precisare


 

Il dizionario wordreference traduce "toilet seat"


----------



## Murphy

ANNALIE78 said:


> tablet, riferito a bathroom, è utilizzabile, ovvero se ne comprende il significato?


No, non significherebbe niente.


----------



## krissmix

Nope! tablet in inglese ha a che fare con blocchi notes, medicine o lapidi

Sorry...


----------



## ANNALIE78

krissmix said:


> tornando alla frase, ecco un tentativo
> 
> _Toilet bowls don't spell out class,_
> _It's all in the lid_


 

Non è quello il concetto che voglio esprimere. 
Ma grazie per il tentativo!!


----------



## krissmix

tentativo fallito

mmm... 
allora mi unisco alla richiesta di GS, prometti di spiegarci lo slogan.


----------



## ANNALIE78

krissmix said:


> Nope! tablet in inglese ha a che fare con blocchi notes, medicine o lapidi
> 
> Sorry...


 

ok, grazie!


----------



## Citrinette

C'e solo una parola per quel oggetto... toilet seat and lid, più comunemente chiamato toilet seat. 

Prova a dirci la frase del slogan in Italiano magari. Così posso cercare di capire meglio. Quello che hai in inglese nel post originale è poco chiaro.


----------



## CPA

Intanto, per "la classe non è acqua", vedi qui. _Class is not water_ non dice molto in inglese.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Non posso aiutarti con la traduzione dello slogan, però posso dirti che qua da me non ho mai sentito parlare di _tavoletta _per il coperchio del water.

E il _copriwater_ lo intendo come qualcosa di spugna o altro tessuto che qualcuno mette sopra il coperchio (io non lo uso, e non ho mai capito a cosa serve...).

Io e le persone che frequento e con cui mi può essere capitato di parlare di questo oggetto, lo chiamiamo _seggetta_, intenendo tutto l'insieme.
Se poi uno vuole specificare, si può dire il _coperchio della seggetta_, mentre per la parte dove ci si siede non saprei, forse il _sedile della seggetta,_ ma sinceramente non sono così sicura_._


----------



## panzona

Inoltre non si capisce bene: lo slogan lo vuoi scrivere in inglese destinato a un pubblico anglofono?
Be', in quel caso sarebbe meglio ricordare che "water" non vuol dire "tazza, gabinetto" in inglese, non c'è nessun gioco di parole nella frase "class is not water, maybe the lid" (ammesso che "class is not water" fosse la traduzione di "la classe non è acqua", e purtroppo non lo è...).
Scusa, ti abbiamo un po' smontata, ma meglio che scrivere cose sbagliate, no?


----------



## Montesacro

Non ho capito bene che cosa si vorrebbe esprimere con quello slogan 

Però un tentativo lo faccio lo stesso (chissà, magari un americano capirebbe):

_A superbowl? maybe_
_A superlid? Certainly!_


----------



## Citrinette

Montesacro said:


> Non ho capito bene che cosa si vorrebbe esprimere con quello slogan
> 
> Però un tentativo lo faccio lo stesso (chissà, magari un americano capirebbe):
> 
> _A superbowl? maybe_
> _A superlid? Certainly!_



That's actually pretty good. But you're right, it would only make sense for an American.

Una traduzione letterale del tuo slogan potrebbe essere:

Class is not in the toilet, it's all in the seat.

Here are a few feeble alternatives: 
Don't let class go down the tubes, keep it in the lid.

Don't let class get out, keep a lid on it.

Class act? No, class seat.


----------



## ANNALIE78

Citrinette said:


> C'e solo una parola per quel oggetto... toilet seat and lid, più comunemente chiamato toilet seat.
> 
> Prova a dirci la frase del slogan in Italiano magari. Così posso cercare di capire meglio. Quello che hai in inglese nel post originale è poco chiaro.


 

Il mio cliente produce copriwater. Il prodotto dovrà essere anche esportato all'estero, ma per il momento sarà distribuito in Italia.
Alla fine ho optato per "seat", anche se risulta meno leggibile ed immediato al lettore italiano.. per questo avrei voluto utilizzare la forma "tablet" che per noi italiani (non anglofoni) è molto più assimilabile al prodotto in oggetto. Per quanto riguarda la spiegazione della campagna: mi dispiace, dovrete aspettarne l'uscita! 
(questa è solo una delle tre bozze, non è detto che venga scelta!)
Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione!


----------



## Montesacro

Ah, quindi lo slogan è destinato in prima battuta al consumatore italiano.
E allora usate l'italiano, per la miseria!


----------



## krissmix

Montesacro said:


> Ah, quindi lo slogan è destinato in prima battuta al consumatore italiano.
> E allora usate l'italiano, per la miseria!


----------



## CPA

Montesacro said:


> Ah, quindi lo slogan è destinato in prima battuta al consumatore italiano.
> E allora usate l'italiano, per la miseria!


----------



## krissmix

Citrinette said:


> That's actually pretty good. But you're right, it would only make sense for an American.
> 
> Una traduzione letterale del tuo slogan potrebbe essere:
> 
> Class is not in the toilet, it's all in the seat.
> 
> Here are a few feeble alternatives:
> Don't let class go down the tubes, keep it in the lid.
> 
> Don't let class get out, keep a lid on it.
> 
> Class act? No, class seat.


 your suggestions are quite


----------



## Citrinette

krissmix said:


> your suggestions are quite



Thanks Krissmix!


----------



## ANNALIE78

panzona said:


> Inoltre non si capisce bene: lo slogan lo vuoi scrivere in inglese destinato a un pubblico anglofono?
> Be', in quel caso sarebbe meglio ricordare che "water" non vuol dire "tazza, gabinetto" in inglese, non c'è nessun gioco di parole nella frase "class is not water, maybe the lid" (ammesso che "class is not water" fosse la traduzione di "la classe non è acqua", e purtroppo non lo è...).
> Scusa, ti abbiamo un po' smontata, ma meglio che scrivere cose sbagliate, no?


 

La campagna è destinata ad un target italiano di cultura medio-alta.
Sono consapevole del fatto che in inglese il gioco water/water non abbia senso, ed è questa l'unica motivazione per cui ho scelto l'inglese per una campagna italiana. Avevo solo bisogno di risolvere il problema seat-toilet che è poco ben descritto sui dizionari (noto una certa superficialità relativa alla traduzione e menzione del nostro oggetto d'analisi, non so perchè! Eppure per gli altri elementi ed accessori del bagno abbondano le descrizioni dettagliate... )


----------



## ANNALIE78

Montesacro said:


> Ah, quindi lo slogan è destinato in prima battuta al consumatore italiano.
> E allora usate l'italiano, per la miseria!


 


In inglese il gioco di significati tra water/water non ha senso, ma in italiano SI, ed è questa l'unica motivazione per cui ho scelto l'inglese per una campagna italiana. Le altre due proposte sono ovviamente in italiano.


----------



## chipulukusu

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Non posso aiutarti con la traduzione dello slogan, però posso dirti che qua da me non ho mai sentito parlare di _tavoletta _per il coperchio del water.
> 
> E il _copriwater_ lo intendo come qualcosa di spugna o altro tessuto che qualcuno mette sopra il coperchio (io non lo uso, e non ho mai capito a cosa serve...).
> 
> Io e le persone che frequento e con cui mi può essere capitato di parlare di questo oggetto, lo chiamiamo _seggetta_, intenendo tutto l'insieme.
> Se poi uno vuole specificare, si può dire il _coperchio della seggetta_, mentre per la parte dove ci si siede non saprei, forse il _sedile della seggetta,_ ma sinceramente non sono così sicura_._



Per me è assolutamente normale dire "c***o, si è rotta la _tavoletta_ del cesso", ma non saprei dire da che parte d'Italia mi viene questo influsso. I'm a bit confused as to my roots...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Questo vecchio thread è incentrato sull'adattamento di uno slogan pubblicitario, cosa non più permessa secondo l'attuale regolamento di WR arrow:Quali sono e quali non sono le discussioni accettabili in questo forum?  )

La discussione è quindi chiusa.

Grazie per la vostra comprensione.

---

This old thread focuses on the transcreation of an advertising slogan, which is prohibited under the current WR rules arrow: What are and what are not acceptable discussions within this forum? )  

The discussion is therefore closed.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

